# Yekaterina Alexeyevna Sinyavina (Senyavina) (died 1784)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer & cembalist at the court of Catherine II in St Petersburg

Yekaterina Alekseyevna Senyavina - Sonata, 1st Movement




















Senyavina's Minuet Менуэт Сенявина Early Russian Classical


----------

